# Buzz Charts His Own Course



## jlagrone (Jan 11, 2015)

We had beautiful weather this weekend, so we set up a little agility course. After a little practice, we just had to let Buzz do his own thing. He was so joyful and happy just to be running!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

:smile2:Buzz sure had fun!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I lik mi amigo Buzz! U wanna play? Wee cud play games twogedder! :juggle: I wanna sea mor bideos of amigo Buzz! Goooooooo Buzz go!

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha, cute.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

He's wonderful!

I just caught my little girl climbing to the third shelf of the pantry for the treats. Does that count as agility training?


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

That's high energy. Lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Smiling!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

You go Buzz!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The energizer doggie! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

jlagrone said:


> We had beautiful weather this weekend, so we set up a little agility course. After a little practice, we just had to let Buzz do his own thing. He was so joyful and happy just to be running!


Love watching Buzz. I think this is the way Rudy would do it!&#128578;


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Cuteness overload


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Loved it!!! :smile2:


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

jlagrone said:


> We had beautiful weather this weekend, so we set up a little agility course. After a little practice, we just had to let Buzz do his own thing. He was so joyful and happy just to be running!


What a great video!


----------

